# 20 inch schwinn ballooners



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Jul 24, 2020)

1952 red, 1953 green , 1954 blue dx s


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jul 27, 2020)

Hola stay safe*!* I have a couple of Schwinn Dxs 20"  & 24" they are nice bikes! Enjoy them*!*


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Aug 12, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 12, 2020)

Here’s a pic of my little 20


----------



## bikecrazy (Aug 12, 2020)

Again


----------



## O.B.G. (Aug 14, 2020)




----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Aug 17, 2020)

Here is my original baby cycle plane prewar 20".


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Aug 29, 2020)

Jakethesnake23 said:


> View attachment 1234491
> View attachment 1234492
> View attachment 1234493
> View attachment 1234494
> ...




is that blue one with a springer original? I thought 20” springers only came out in 1964 and only on Stingrays.


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Sep 25, 2020)

The springer on the blue bike, Is a early Sting Ray 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Sep 25, 2020)

Update , acquired original tank


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Sep 25, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tim elder (Sep 26, 2020)

Built this years ago from NOS parts, now in someone else's collection.


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Oct 6, 2020)

VENICE,CA. Manny’s Lowrider bikes ,2020


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Oct 6, 2020)

1957, schwinn spitfire 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## volksboy57 (Oct 7, 2020)




----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Oct 9, 2020)

I’m looking for a prewar 20 inch !!! Schwinn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Oct 10, 2020)

volksboy57 said:


> View attachment 1279947
> View attachment 1279966
> View attachment 1279955



Hola stay safe! Me gustan las 2 schwinn Dx y la prewar azul


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Oct 11, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobcycles (Oct 13, 2020)

This one came together a year or so back with a mix of NOS and restored parts...
even has the >lordy!<  NOS WW Typhoon tires on board....
resides somewhere up north now...wayyyyyy up north
fun build!


----------



## biggermustache (Oct 13, 2020)

Might be FS at the right offer.


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Oct 13, 2020)

20 inch Carlisle lightning darts NOS 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Oct 27, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Nov 3, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Nov 3, 2020)

Early 1920s Eulria 20” bike 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkleppert (Nov 3, 2020)

Bob Strucel and I put this girl's 20" Black Phantom together almost 20 years ago. It required a one-of-a-kind springer fork and truss rods. Grandparents visiting the Ann Arbor Show would not leave without it for their granddaughter who is now 25 yrs.old.  Brought it back home last week to reunite it with a boy's 20" Black Phantom.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Nov 3, 2020)

Cyclone Coaster Meet Long Beach CA 
circa 2018


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Nov 9, 2020)

My juvenile delinquents


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Nov 9, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunzog (Nov 10, 2020)

here's mine!


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Nov 14, 2020)

*Here is our 20 inch 1950 Spitfire we just donated to our Local Mountain Bike Museum here in Fairfax Calif. Love the fact when you run outta room at your house,they are 









a block away,,they have the room.*


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Nov 18, 2020)

Stingray ride Long Beach 11/15/2020







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Dec 1, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 25, 2020)

pkleppert said:


> Bob Strucel and I put this girl's 20" Black Phantom together almost 20 years ago. It required a one-of-a-kind springer fork and truss rods. Grandparents visiting the Ann Arbor Show would not leave without it for their granddaughter who is now 25 yrs.old.  Brought it back home last week to reunite it with a boy's 20" Black Phantom.
> 
> View attachment 1296102
> 
> ...



How did u create the springer if u dont mind me asking?


----------



## pkleppert (Dec 25, 2020)

Arjnmrskr213 said:


> How did u create the springer if u dont mind me asking?



The upper half of the springer is a regular girl's springer fork. At the time we did this we used the lower section of the StingRay deluxe forks. They were plentiful and cheap then. We cut the lower sections off.  Next we cut a small section of tubing and out it inside the upper girl's springer fork arms and slid the lower Deluxe StingRay sections onto the tubing to strengthen the joint. Then the lower section was welded to the upper girl's section. lots of measuring required. We assembled it many times before welding to make sure the fender fit correctly.


----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 25, 2020)

pkleppert said:


> The upper half of the springer is a regular girl's springer fork. At the time we did this we used the lower section of the StingRay deluxe forks. They were plentiful and cheap then. We cut the lower sections off.  Next we cut a small section of tubing and out it inside the upper girl's springer fork arms and slid the lower Deluxe StingRay sections onto the tubing to strengthen the joint. Then the lower section was welded to the upper girl's section. lots of measuring required. We assembled it many times before welding to make sure the fender fit correctly.



Damn!!!! Sounds like alot of work. But they are just beautiful!!!!!!! If you ever make another set of springer forks like that and would sell them. I will gladly buy off you. Always wanted a 1965 Schwinn Slick Chik Super Deluxe with a Shorty Frame. You are very talented my friend.


----------



## Cableman (Dec 27, 2020)




----------



## Arjnmrskr213 (Dec 27, 2020)

Cableman said:


> View attachment 1327559
> 
> View attachment 1327560
> 
> ...



Another fine looking springer


----------



## onecatahula (Dec 28, 2020)

Here’s a little winter project in the queue:


----------



## Freqman1 (Dec 28, 2020)

onecatahula said:


> Here’s a little winter project in the queue:View attachment 1327759



You're not done yet? C'mon Pete let's get with the program--that kitchen re-model can wait! V/r Shawn


----------



## Eric Rosa (May 10, 2022)

My Little collection of 20" bicycles. All tanks are NON REPRODUCTION! Hard to find stuff.


1939 or 40?? 20" mead ranger. Mostly original paint with some added parts.
Restored prewar 20" schwinn.Restored 1952
Og paint 1953
1953 og paint frame, tank, fork chaingaurd, fenders from another bike 
1957 og paint
1953 og paint


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Nov 20, 2022)

onecatahula said:


> Here’s a little winter project in the queue:View attachment 1327759



Dream bike 🥇🥇🥇


----------



## bobcycles (Nov 22, 2022)

Assemblage of rare parts build...NOS tank, tires, fenders, saddle and more....plus
dual expander brakes...

and the little guy is up for adoption!!!! Refer to complete bicycles for sale


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Nov 22, 2022)

What are you asking ??


----------



## REDAIR13 (Nov 30, 2022)

Just found this one at the flea market if anyone can share any info on it


----------



## SNAKEY_JAKES_SCHWINNS (Dec 1, 2022)

Sell it to me lol


----------



## tim elder (Dec 31, 2022)

Couple more sitting in my house.


----------

